# Levasol/Lavamisol Wormer?



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Does any one know where I can get Lavamisol wormer? I know all of the places like Valley Vet and Jeffers are saying it is on manufacturers back order and they don't know when or if they will get any.

I like to keep this on hand just in case I need it for my Boers, and have only had to use it once or twice but since I can't find it I would like to buy some if I can find it somewhere.

Karla


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Prohibit is the same drug, do a search for it. Levamisole/Tramisole have been off the market for awhile now. Vicki


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw where some had said you couldn't get the Prohibit anymore and that Jeffers has it on indefinite backorder. I did as was suggested and started checking local feed stores for some "leftover" stock and scored on a packet of it. I fear that I will not be so lucky again, though. :sniffle


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

You can't get any form of the levasol/tramisol, whether it be Prohibit, the sheep bolus or the cattle injectable or the pig wormer. They are all on indefinite back order from all suppliers.

Karla


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Karla, PBS Animal Health website doesn't show that their Lavasole products are on back order, you might check with them.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, I will check and see if they still have it.

Karla


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

icboers if they are carrying it can you let me know? I too have looked everywhere and couldn't find anyone carrying it.

Justine


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

PBS didn't have it. It said call for availability and when i called they didn't have it. they told me the same thing as the others, it is on manufacturers back order and they don't know when/if they are going to get any.

Karla


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Talk to the drug dealers about it- They are cutting cocaine with it. The mfg are trying to figure out what to do about it.
Some people died from it and they estimate almost one third of street cocaine is contaminated with it.

L


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I had read that when I searched for other places to find it. I can't believe some people are so dumb. That stupidity makes it hard on those of us who use it for what it was intended for. 

Same thing with iodine! Geez, some people need to get a life and stop using things that us goat farmers (and other livestock owners) need and can no longer get thanks to them.

Karla


----------

